# Cooking with Egg Whites



## Rocks703 (Apr 10, 2006)

I brought some egg whites recently but had a disaster when I came to an omelette!

I used 2 normal eggs and same amount of egg white rather than 4 whole eggs. When it came to cooking the omelette I ended up with scrambled egg! The mix stuck to the pan I could lift and turn the mix has normal.

Has anyone got any tips for using egg whites?


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

I normally use 9 or 10 eggs for an omlette. I'll only have 2 egg yokes in there with some milk as well.

Add a tablespoon of olive oil in the pan and it should be fine.

I never have any problems...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah cant say i've ever had any problems either, I just use 4-5 sprays of Fry Light. Try turning the heat down a touch perhaps...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Why not whole eggs? Why pass on all those good yolks ?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Make sure you mix the whole eggs with whites really well until they look "frothy", get loads of air in there, use a non stick pan and not too hot, and try frying the bottom and grilling the top, that should work ok! Let us know how you do!

Loz I use whole plus whites because I want the protein content from the whites but not the additional fats!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah okay Elle I need the fats currently during the week it's my power breakfast

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Wasn't there a good thread on eggs recently that Parky posted on? Cant for the life of me find it...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Gotta love eggs I will need some lew soon for my lower fat breakfast do supermarkets do them yet they seem to be slow stocking them

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah like Two Chicks or something it's called but more expensive I believe. MP is about the best if you haven't got a Makro.


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 10, 2006)

Two Chicks is about twice the price of liquid egg white products. Although they do have a nice recipe page


----------

